# Wainscot Advice



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Need advice and input regarding the best way to terminate wainscoting into these windows and door casing in this room. I'm concerned with how a backband would look with the rosettes?? Any and all ideas welcome! I am an experienced woodworker with a full shop but I am not an experienced trim carpenter. I will be able to do all fabrication in my shop on site (this is my house) so looking for the best way to do this with these doors and windows.
Thanks in advance for all advice and help!


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

What style wainscoting? Backband doesn't work with rosettes. It doesn't really work with fluted casing either.


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jar944_2 said:


> What style wainscoting? Backband doesn't work with rosettes. It doesn't really work with fluted casing either.


I would like to do raised panels with rails and styles. My main concern was that backbanding wouldn't work with this situation so I'm looking for recommendations on how to terminate the wainscoting into the casing properly and still look good.


----------



## Tetis (Oct 17, 2020)

I have no advice, but I will observe this project with interest.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot tell from your pictures. Is the edge of the current casements thin? or thick? at the edge.

George


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Are your plans to remove the base, apply the wainscoting then run the base over the bottom board? Dieing into that base is not going to look right. Man I hate to say this, and I really hope I don't offend you, but that type of trim in that room is not compatible with a wainscoting. Shadow boxes are another thing and could look better. But if you plan to install wainscoting anyway, I would suggest a standing bull noise about 3/8-1/2 inch thick that stands proud of the window/door trim just so the round part of the bull noise is clear of the wainscoting. But even then it is not going to look right unless you run the base over that bottom board of the wainscoting. Letting the wainscoting sit on top of the base is really not going to look right at all.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

If it was my own house I'd pull the casing and either rip the ogee off the outside edge and add a backband (up to, not around the rosettes) 
Or replace it with something else. 

The easiest would be to have the wainscoting flush with the casing (but the ogee on the outside edge isn't making that easy) and do mitered returns for the cap and base.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jar944_2 said:


> If it was my own house I'd pull the casing and either rip the ogee off the outside edge and add a backband (up to, not around the rosettes)
> Or replace it with something else.
> 
> The easiest would be to have the wainscoting flush with the casing (but the ogee on the outside edge isn't making that easy) and do mitered returns for the cap and base.
> ...


Very nice, looks great.


----------



## Jay_L (Oct 16, 2020)

I retrofitted framed raised panel wainscoting in my home and rebated a small 1/4” reveal into the edge of the stile & rail assembly and butted it up to the casings.

edit: wouldn’t work well w/your ogee detail though..


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> I cannot tell from your pictures. Is the edge of the current casements thin? or thick? at the edge.
> 
> George


The casing is 7/8 thick but only 1/4 inch at the wall due to the profile.


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

BigJim said:


> Are your plans to remove the base, apply the wainscoting then run the base over the bottom board? Dieing into that base is not going to look right. Man I hate to say this, and I really hope I don't offend you, but that type of trim in that room is not compatible with a wainscoting. Shadow boxes are another thing and could look better. But if you plan to install wainscoting anyway, I would suggest a standing bull noise about 3/8-1/2 inch thick that stands proud of the window/door trim just so the round part of the bull noise is clear of the wainscoting. But even then it is not going to look right unless you run the base over that bottom board of the wainscoting. Letting the wainscoting sit on top of the base is really not going to look right at all.


No offense taken. I came here for advice from people that know more than I do about this, so appreciate all that I am being given. Wasn't sure about the base but thought I would remove it and rip off the profile on it so I would have a straight blank piece of stock to work with.


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jar944_2 said:


> If it was my own house I'd pull the casing and either rip the ogee off the outside edge and add a backband (up to, not around the rosettes)
> Or replace it with something else.
> 
> The easiest would be to have the wainscoting flush with the casing (but the ogee on the outside edge isn't making that easy) and do mitered returns for the cap and base.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the pics!


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jay_L said:


> I retrofitted framed raised panel wainscoting in my home and rebated a small 1/4” reveal into the edge of the stile & rail assembly and butted it up to the casings.
> 
> edit: wouldn’t work well w/your ogee detail though..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the pics!


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

UPDATE: Decided to do shadow box and chair rail based on advise here. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

That turned out real nice.


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## DR-1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nick2727 said:


> Looks Great!


Thanks!


----------

